# grrr!



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

due to the constant rain we have been having, the last 2 shows have been canceled! ahhhh! im so annoyed!


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

That really stinks!!!!! :x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I know how you feel. I live in Yorkshire, and the rain has been horrendous here. You might of seen it on TV. The fields are that bad, all my babes have been in all week, except for when ridden. Its about 3ft deep in places. 

Come on blue skies and sunshine! :roll: 

These were taken yesterday, and we're expecting more heavy rain over the weekend.


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh Wow!! Thats a lot of water.. I feel bad for your horses..


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

It's gonna take forever for that to dry up! You can send that heavy rain this way, we need it.


----------

